# surti o en surti



## pcplus

Marxaré de la cafeteria, i quan EN surti, ja voldré tornar-HI una altra vegada, perquè estic enganxat a aquesta cafeteria

Cal que posi en, o no?

saldré de la cafetería, y cuando salga (de la cafetería, se entiende), ya querré volver otra vez, porque estoy enganchado a esta cafetería


----------



## ernest_

Jo diria que no és necessari. De fet en aquest cas trobo que és bastant redundant, tant l'«en» com l'«hi».


----------



## pcplus

1)És un bosc tan perillós, que qui *hi* entra no *en* surt

2)Corre fins a la primera botiga que trobis, i compra-*HI* la primera xocolatina que vegis, i després torna aquí

3)I es va esmunyir ràpidament de l'habitació. Al cap de cinc minuts ja *hi* havia tornat

aquí creo que son obligatorios, los "hi"


----------



## ernest_

No crec que siguin obligatoris: 

1) Al cap de cinc minuts ja havia tornat.
2) Al cap de cinc minuts ja havia tornat a l'habitació.

Les dues frases són correctes gramaticalment. És purament una qüestió de si l'escriptor si vol donar més o menys detalls, de la mateixa manera que pot elidir el subjecte o no elidir-lo; no crec que hi hagi una norma que obligui a posar un complement circumstancial.


----------



## freeride.rafa

ernest_ said:


> No crec que siguin obligatoris:
> 
> 1) Al cap de cinc minuts ja havia tornat.
> 2) Al cap de cinc minuts ja havia tornat a l'habitació.
> 
> Les dues frases són correctes gramaticalment. És purament una qüestió de si l'escriptor si vol donar més o menys detalls, de la mateixa manera que pot elidir el subjecte o no elidir-lo; no crec que hi hagi una norma que obligui a posar un complement circumstancial.



Bon dia. Jo no hi estic d'acord, amb això. El verb és "haver-hi", per tant, és obligatori el pronom hi.
1) Al cap de cinc minuts ja *hi *havia tornat.

Pel que fa al dubte origen, tant el "en" com el "hi" els trobo no només necessaris sinó obligatoris i si hi ha algun lloc on pugui mirar quan no son obligatoris, m'agradaria saber-ho, per aprendre'n més, com tothom, no?


----------



## betulina

freeride.rafa said:


> Bon dia. Jo no hi estic d'acord, amb això. El verb és "haver-hi", per tant, és obligatori el pronom hi.
> 1) Al cap de cinc minuts ja *hi *havia tornat.



Hola,
Jo també crec que en aquest cas són obligatoris, però no perquè el verb sigui "haver-hi". Aquí el verb és "tornar" conjugat en plusquamperfet, com "havia cantat", "havia menjat", etc.

 Crec que en els exemples de l'Ernest caldria posar-hi el pronom depenent de la posició de qui parla: si el parlant és extern a la situació, no és a l'habitació, jo veig "a l'habitació" com a complement preposicional, de règim i, per tant, caldria el pronom: "hi havia tornat". En canvi, si el parlant és a l'habitació, ja no ho veig igual i ja no hi posaria el pronom. "Tornar" equivaldria a "venir al lloc d'on ha partit". (Em sembla que no m'he explicat gaire bé...)


----------



## freeride.rafa

betulina said:


> Hola,
> Jo també crec que en aquest cas són obligatoris, però no perquè el verb sigui "haver-hi". Aquí el verb és "tornar" conjugat en plusquamperfet, com "havia cantat", "havia menjat", etc.
> 
> Crec que en els exemples de l'Ernest caldria posar-hi el pronom depenent de la posició de qui parla: si el parlant és extern a la situació, no és a l'habitació, jo veig "a l'habitació" com a complement preposicional, de règim i, per tant, caldria el pronom: "hi havia tornat". En canvi, si el parlant és a l'habitació, ja no ho veig igual i ja no hi posaria el pronom. "Tornar" equivaldria a "venir al lloc d'on ha partit". (Em sembla que no m'he explicat gaire bé...)



Ostres, tens tota la raó pel que fa a la primera part. M'he despistat 

Pel que fa al segon paràgraf....no se, no ho veig del tot clar. Intentaré explicar-me. Suposem que el que parla és fora de l'habitació (o del lloc) i parla en passat d'un fet ocorregut:
 ".... i ves per on, al cap de cinc minuts ja hi havia tornat" (aquí estem d'acord)
Suposem que no parla en passat, que parla en present perquè algú s'ha oblidat de portar un paper, per exemple....
".... ves per on, al cap de cinc minuts ja hi ha tornat" (aquí estem d'acord també)

Ara posem al parlant dintre de l'habitació.

un fet ocorregut en el passat. Per exemple un administratiu que explica la història a un altre.
"...i ves per on, al cap de cinc minuts ja hi havia tornat" (a on? quin lloc? a aquí mateix=hi)
Ara en present
"...ves per on, al cap de cinc minuts ja hi ha tornat" (a on? quin lloc? a aquí mateix=hi)

Faig la distinció entre present i passat només per veure si algú veu alguna diferència perquè jo no sóc capaç de veure-la.
Cóm ho veieu?


----------



## betulina

És que tinc la sensació que "aquí" no s'acostuma a pronominalitzar, però no ho sé del cert. 

D'altra banda, consultant el _Diccionari d'ús dels verbs catalans_ de J. Ginebra i A. Montserrat, a l'entrada de _tornar_ veig que fan aquestes dues distincions, entre d'altres:

-tornar a un lloc, amb el significat d'anar una altra vegada a un lloc, on el complement és regit; per tant, a l'hora d'el·lidir-lo cal pronominalitzar-lo: _em va agradar molt l'Empordà __i l'any que ve *hi* tornaré._ (Aquí suposo que estem d'acord.)

-tornar, amb el significat de venir al lloc d'on s'ha partit, sense complement regit, i per tant, no hi ha res per pronominalitzar: _ara torno_.

Penso que aquí hi ha la diferència entre l'un i l'altre: quan significa "venir d'on s'ha partit", encara que sigui un lloc concret, "aquí", no és regit i, per tant, no es pronominalitza. Això entenc del diccionari, vaja.


----------



## Cybernenaweb

Marxaré de la cafeteria, i quan EN surti, ja voldré tornar-HI una altra vegada, perquè estic enganxat a aquesta cafeteria

EN: Pronom personal adverbial que substitueix una determinació circumstancial de lloc introduïda amb la preposició _de_. _Ells anaven cap al riu i jo en tornava_. Per tant, "En surti" està ben esccrit, ja que substitueix d'on? de la cafeteria.
Tornar-HI: Significa "volver a las andadas" en un mal costum. Crec que també s'ha de posar. Per tant, la frase està bé així.


----------



## freeride.rafa

Gràcies a tothom.

De fet, em corregiré una mica  perquè on deia "Faig la distinció entre present i passat només per veure si algú veu alguna diferència perquè jo no sóc capaç de veure-la." Hi hauria d'haver dit "Faig la distinció entre present i passat només per veure si algú *HI* veu alguna diferència perquè jo no sóc capaç de veure-la-*HI*."

Respecte a la frase original, de la que cybernenaweb parlava, jo discrepo un xic per allò de "tornar-hi". De fet, la frase original l'hagués escrit un pèl diferent "...ja *HI* voldré tornar una altra vegada..." d'aquesta manera potser eliminaria la possibilitat d'entendre-la amb el significat que cybernenaweb indica, per si un cas aquest significat no fos el que el redactor volia fer palès. Potser em sona millor.

"No tinc més remei que reconèixer-ho. Marxaré de la cafeteria, i quan en surti ja hi voldré tornar perquè hi estic ben enganxat!"


----------

